# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  معلومات عن ثأثير الشتائم اللفظية !!

## هدوء عاصف

* 
معلومات عن ثأثير الشتائم اللفظية !!


قد تتردد الشتائم والألفاظ البذيئة بين الناس بشكل يومي وذلك تعبيرا عن السخط أو الغضب، وهذا دون أن يدرك أحد خلفيتها الحقيقية، لذلك أقدّم لكم عددا من الحقائق العلمية والتاريخية حول هذه الألفاظ البذيئة:




- سماع الشتائم يؤدي لتعرق الكفين!!

- الشتائم تؤثر فسيولوجيا بأجسادنا، اذ وجدت إحدى الدراسات أن نطق أو سماع الشتائم بصورة مباشرة يؤدي لتعرق الكفين.

- معدل استخدام الفرد للكلمات البذيئة خلال كلامه تبلغ نسبته 0.7%، وهي نسبة ضئيلة إلا أنها تعتبر مرتفعة بحيث أن الشخص يقول كلمات كـ"أنا ونحن" بنفس المعدل خلال اليوم.

- الأطفال غالبا ما يتعلمون كلمات بذيئة قبل تعلمهم للأحرف الأبجدية.

- أبرز الكلمات البذيئة بوقتنا الحالي كانت متواجدة طيلة أكثر من 1000 عام، ويعتبر الرومان من أوائل من أوجدوها، وكان يعتقد أن النطق بها يؤذي النبي عيسى.

- الطبقة البرجوازية تنخفض لديهم نسبة نطق الكلمات البذيئة أقل من الطبقات الأخرى الأدنى.*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*معلومة كتير حلوة
وبالفعل في كتير ناس بحسو انه الشتائم شي اساسي بيومهم وبيلفضوها بدون اهتمام او انتباه للكلمة لبلفضوها او الانسان يلي قدامهم*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> *معلومة كتير حلوة
> وبالفعل في كتير ناس بحسو انه الشتائم شي اساسي بيومهم وبيلفضوها بدون اهتمام او انتباه للكلمة لبلفضوها او الانسان يلي قدامهم*



*
جد لاحظتي يا "حبيبتي والمطر"؟ انا بعرف ناس لا تكاد خلو جملة وحدة اثناء حديثهم من الشتائم بجميع اشكالها ، مشان هيك بعتبر انه هيك عالم جد مؤذيين وبعتبرهم لساتهم غير متعلمين حتى لو كان الواحد منهم دكتور جامعة !!*

----------


## (dodo)

موضوع حلو بس عفكرة هالايام مافي ولا اي نوع من التاثيرات لانهم متوعدين يسمعوها ف بطل في احساس 
يسلمو هدوء  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هلا الشتائم اللفظيه هي نوع من أنواع العنف - العنف اللفظي - فأكيد لاله آثار سلبية كبيرة على الأفراد و على المجتمع 
يعود السبب برأيي على المجتمع المحيط و على الأسرة وطريقة نشأة الفرد 
طالما مجتمعنا انخرط ببيئات مختلفه مابنعرف شو نوعيتها ولا طريقة تكوينها فطبيعي يتأثر بهيك مظاهر سلبية و طبيعي تنتشر بشكل كبير في البيئات النشطة كالجامعات والمدارس و الشوارع هي المنبع الأساسي و البيئه الخصبة لتوفر كمية هائلة ومنوعة من هذه الشتائم 

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
هلا الشتائم اللفظيه هي نوع من أنواع العنف - العنف اللفظي - فأكيد لاله آثار سلبية كبيرة على الأفراد و على المجتمع 
يعود السبب برأيي على المجتمع المحيط و على الأسرة وطريقة نشأة الفرد 
طالما مجتمعنا انخرط ببيئات مختلفه مابنعرف شو نوعيتها ولا طريقة تكوينها فطبيعي يتأثر بهيك مظاهر سلبية و طبيعي تنتشر بشكل كبير في البيئات النشطة كالجامعات والمدارس و الشوارع هي المنبع الأساسي و البيئه الخصبة لتوفر كمية هائلة ومنوعة من هذه الشتائم 

*

----------


## shams spring

*الرقُي والشتائم لا يجتمعان .

مشكور هدوء*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*دودو ودموع وشمس منورين ..
آرائكم على راسي من فوق*

----------


## محمد العزام

اكيد الشتائم الها الاثر السلبي وخاصه في نفوس الاطفال وبتكون عباره عن لبنه بيتربوا عليها ورح تكون ملازمه لالهم بحياتهم غير انها تؤدي الى تفكك المجتمع وانحلاله 



مشكور هدوء

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> اكيد الشتائم الها الاثر السلبي وخاصه في نفوس الاطفال وبتكون عباره عن لبنه بيتربوا عليها ورح تكون ملازمه لالهم بحياتهم غير انها تؤدي الى تفكك المجتمع وانحلاله 
> 
> 
> 
> مشكور هدوء




*منور ابو العزام وشكراً على الرد الرائع*

----------


## &روان&

موضوع راقي هدوء
فعلا الشتائم او العنف بشكل عام له تأثير سلبي على النفس

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> موضوع راقي هدوء
> فعلا الشتائم او العنف بشكل عام له تأثير سلبي على النفس



*مرورك الراقي روان*

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

فعلا معلومات فادتنى جدا

----------


## ابو نايف رياض

مشكور اختى الكريم على طرح الموضوع لافادة الجميع :SnipeR (9):

----------

